# mp3 voice recorder



## Romans922 (Dec 12, 2008)

I know there have been threads on this before, but new technology = a new day to talk about it I guess.

Looking for a good mp3 voice recorder to record sermons. Any good quality products out there that DON'T COST TOO MUCH!!!! I'm poor! Thanks.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Sony voice recorder that you can get from Wal-Mart for under $40. The problem is I bought it a few years back so it doesn't record mp3. I have to transfer the file to computer (it records it as a wav) and then transfer it to mp3 (takes about 5 more minutes). So that might work, but doesn't sound like what you're looking for.


----------



## Logopneumatika (Dec 12, 2008)

Andrew,

Below is a document prepared by a friend of mine who is very knowledgeable on the subject. It is a bit dated (2007), but should still be helpful. 



> *GENERAL NOTES:*
> 1. It is best to find a recorder with line-in recording capabilities so that you can use
> a lapel mic. Some recorders, like the Cowon iAudio U2, require a powered mic (i.e.,
> a mic with its own battery). Some recorders, like the iRiver 800 series, don't "play
> ...


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 12, 2008)

if you already have an ipod you can buy an attachment to do mp3 voice recording.


----------

